# Starting to Reload



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Whats the initial setup cost for getting into reloading for Waterfowl and Upland game? Whats a good reloader?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Muskat, A MEC 600 Jr, with an adjustable charge bar for lead, another for steel, is going to get pretty close to $200. MEC products are economical, reliable and very user friendly. Component prices vary greatly, depending on what you are trying to achieve with your home rolled shells. Like a lot of hobbies, reloading can be done plain or fancy, depending on your desire and checkbook. I wouldn't be surprised if you were in the $4-500 range by the time you stocked up on primers, powder, shot, wads and maybe empty hulls, to load for upland and waterfowl as well. Good luck and good shooting. Burl


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Burly. Im sure once I get started, it will be like everything else that I get into - full bore!


----------

